# Günstiger Gaming Stuhl



## MIIIK09 (7. März 2016)

*Günstiger Gaming Stuhl*

Hey Ihr,

Jetzt wo der neue PC da ist (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...lung/421863-gaming-und-schnitt-pc-2500-a.html) sowie die Wasserkühlung nun auch läuft (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ng/424610-wakue-5820k-graka-erst-spaeter.html) und die Frage mit dem Monitor bei mir geklärt ist (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/425735-29-curved-vs-34-non-curved.html) geht es nun an die Frage ...

Welchen PC Stuhl

Nun eigentlich sollte man da nicht sparen aber ich hab jetzt einfach mal einen günstigen von ebay genommen. 

Chefsessel Stuhl Burostuhl Drehstuhl Schalensitz Racing Sportsitz Buro schwarz | eBay

Hat irgend jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Stuhl ? Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.

Und ich weis das der Stuhl keine ultra Qualli haben wird - er soll nur so nen Jahr halten bis es ein 
wirklich guter sein kann. Da ich jetzt aber wirklich einen Stuhl brauchte (meiner ist kaputt gegangen 
und ich sitze auf einer Klavierbank) musste einfach einer gekauft werden.

PS: Ich hab mal die Themen oben verlinkt falls sich jemand dafür Interessiert

Beste Grüße


----------



## MountyMAX (7. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Stuhl*

Hmm also ich persönlich würde eher zu Ikea greifen, hatte selber den "Markus" sehr lange (und der steht immer noch funktionsbereit aufm Boden), mein aktueller war doppelt so teuer und fällt nach nicht mal 2 Jahren auseinander


Bei dem Preis für dein ebaystuhl musst du froh sein, wenn der Schadstofffrei ist und dir nicht nach 6 Monaten die Mechanik um die Ohren fliegt oder das Fußkreuz bricht, es kommt halt drauf an, wie lange du pro Tag draufsitzt und wie schwer du bist.


----------



## Rayken (7. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Stuhl*

Den "Markus" von Ikea habe ich derzeit auch im Einsatz. Ist auch glaube schon 5+ Jahre alt und immer noch super wie am ersten Tag
Der Vorteil bei dem ist die hohe Lehne, gerade für größere Leute ist das super


----------



## Kerkilabro (7. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Stuhl*

Bei Aldi(NORD)Aldi Nord 7.1.2 16: Living Art Premium-Leder-Chefsessel im Angebot sind derzeit noch Restposten vom Chefsessel übrig. von ehemals 200€ auf 99€ runtergesetzt. Dieser hat Stahlfüße und hält deswegen auch viel aus.


----------



## MIIIK09 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Stuhl*

Hey Ihr,

Vielen Dank erst mal für die Antworten.

Mit meinen 80Kg bin ich nicht der schwerste und ich Sitz da abends maximal 2-3 h dran. Am WE dann natürlich auch mal länger aber ich würde sagen das es noch recht wenig ist für einen Stuhl. 

Daher hoffe ich das der Stuhl nen Jahr hält und ich mir dann was vernünftiges besorgen kann.


----------



## MF13 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Stuhl*

Wenn du gern auf Schaumstoffabfällen sitzt  : NEEDforSEAT® MAXNOMIC® vs. Noname


----------



## Munin666 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Stuhl*



MF13 schrieb:


> Wenn du gern auf Schaumstoffabfällen sitzt  : NEEDforSEAT® MAXNOMIC® vs. Noname




MAXNOMIC® DOMINATOR BLACK
Deshalb habe ich mir diesen hier geholt.
Habe immer einen Stuhl von Ikea oder Aldi vorher gehabt die verschiedene Probleme hatten, dabei waren die Auswahlkriterien : Leder bzw Kunstleder, hoch genug von der Sitzfläche und eine hohe Rückenlehne.
Die günstigen Ikea Stühle gaben schnell den Geist auf, angefangen mit einer schiefen Sitzfläche nach nur 2 Tagen oder einer Rückenlehne welche nur durch die Armlehnen gehalten werden. Diese Armlehnen waren scheinbar aus dickem Plastik, aber als sie brachen und ich kurzerhand vom Stuhl gefallen bin, sah man das sie aus dünnem Plastik waren und innen hohl 

Deshalb wollte ich diesmal was vernünftiges und da war Ikea einfach zu teuer und bei NeedforSeat fand ich jetzt offenbar den richtigen Stuhl für mich.
Kostet zwar 300€ aber mir ist mein Rücken das Wert .


Auch wenn du jetzt vielleicht das Geld nicht für so einen Stuhl hast, würde ich versuchen es zusammen zu bekommen, statt einen billigen Stuhl für 67€ zu holen, der evtl nicht mal das eine Jahr überbrücken kann.


----------



## isnicable (10. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiger Gaming Stuhl*

Ich werde mir demnächst den Interstuhl 322GT hinstellen. Habe den auch bei mir auf Arbeit. Ergonomisch sehr guter Stuhl und vom sitzen her definitiv angenehmer als die DxRacer&Co Stühle


----------

